# Prender y apagar un led en labview



## gusgarcia (Ene 15, 2017)

Buenas tardes, quisiera ver si me podrian ayudar a hacer un programa el cual con un mismo boton prenda y apague un led en labview. Tengo el problema de que no puedo regresar el feedback a False.

aqui una imagen de mi avance


----------



## ferboy93 (Ene 15, 2017)

quieres que el botón encienda el led y que cuando lo vuelvas a presionar se apague verdad? podrías poner una compuerta "and" con una entrada "T" y a la otra el botón, no tengo instalado el LabVIEW pero de lo que recuerdo, podría ser una opción.


----------

